# Dover Seafront Parking



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Morning all. Is anyone up to date on the current situation regarding overnighting on the seafront? I know that Dover council have been debating whether to stop it or not but I don't know the outcome.

Ron


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Ron

We parked there in late July and the west end of the road was still designated for parking caravans, and this seems to include motorhomes, however there were a lot of cars taking up most of the space so we parked further East opposite the hotel and houses for a while until a space came vacant and then we moved West.

Others have posted recently that the Council seems to have put the restriction on hold.

Geoff


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Ron,


If you can't get in on Marine Parade or whatever they call it nowadays you can always park overnight up at the Dover Patrol Monument at St Margarets at Cliffe.


Great spot with fantastic views over the channel.


51.15676 1.39285


Pete


----------



## Chas17 (May 1, 2005)

I can't find the reference at the moment but I'm fairly sure I've seen something from Dover Council recently that says it is OK until at least December 2016. I intend to be there next Tuesday evening.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

peejay said:


> Ron,
> 
> If you can't get in on Marine Parade or whatever they call it nowadays you can always park overnight up at the Dover Patrol Monument at St Margarets at Cliffe.
> 
> ...


Pete

We walked up there recently and there is a no overnight parking notice.

Geoff


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

nicholsong said:


> Pete
> 
> We walked up there recently and there is a no overnight parking notice.
> 
> Geoff


Thanks Geoff,

We've been using that spot on and off for several years, last time was August last year. That is a shame but thanks for the heads up. :frown2:

Pete


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks everyone. Probably give it a try tomorrow night on the way to the Mosel and a few 'sips' of wine.


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

peejay said:


> Ron,
> 
> If you can't get in on Marine Parade or whatever they call it nowadays you can always park overnight up at the Dover Patrol Monument at St Margarets at Cliffe.
> 
> Great spot with fantastic views over the channel.


Fabulous spot. We love it there, but have always done it on our return leg when we don't want to go straight home. Such a shame if they've stopped overnight parking.



Chas17 said:


> I can't find the reference at the moment but I'm fairly sure I've seen something from Dover Council recently that says it is OK until at least December 2016. I intend to be there next Tuesday evening.


I think we might be there at the same time as you. Look out for a silver Devon PVC!

Lesley


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

A chat to the local traffic wardens revealed that Motorhomes are treated exactly the same as other private light vehicles.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Spacerunner said:


> A chat to the local traffic wardens revealed that Motorhomes are treated exactly the same as other private light vehicles.


I can accept that they have been instructed to treat PLGVs in the same way as cars, but what about PHGV MHs?

Of course without access to the weight plate or V5C how would a Traffic Warden know if a MH is PLGV or PHGV?

The might suspect that 4 wheels at the back is a hint, but what can they do without prove of weight.?

Hopefully the answer is that the Council is quite relaxed as long as they do not get too many complaints from the Residents and the Hotel..

But because of cars parking on the permitted caravan/MH area maybe we should put polite notices on those cars pointing out that it makes it difficult for us not to upset the Residents and Hotel further East. Although, as I understand it, the cars are legitimately parked there.

My limited experience is that many of the cars have left by 1900, so maybe our solution is timing to arrive after that.

Geoff


----------

